# Need last minute video/projection idea!!



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. So, it's just about Halloween, and I know everyone is super busy, but and I am looking for ideas for what I can use for a projection in out main window. A couple years ago, I made a mash up of a bunch of movie trailers. This year, I am doing a corn/scarecrow/few tombstones/coffins. What should I use? I just can't think of what to use! Old creepy clips, movie clips? Any and all ideas are welcome!

Thanks!

Dustyn


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a complete movie? Maybe a horror move, or something like Young Frankenstein. You could use select cuts from various movies, or find one movie that relates directly to one of your two subjects. Maybe Pet Cemetery, Scarecrow, Sleepy Hollow, etc..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree with fontgeek, especially since you're down to the wire with time. Play some old classic horror movies (or new classics like Young Frankenstein). Even without sound, they will help set the mood.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I would play the original "Night of the Living Dead".


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. I think I will go with a full movie!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hallowindow is a good stop gap measure. I made a collage of that and old movie clips for my front window...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, what did you end up using, and how did it work for you?


----------

